# Redfish on the half shell shell - HR&G



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Warming water along with calm wind continues to award our anglers with super catches of tackle busting redfish. Soaking cracked crab and dead bait on the bottom at the Cameron Jetties have been paying of big time. Check out these pictures and you can see them all by clicking here. http://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/


----------

